# Mercury Pod Trike



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2020)

I never knew that this trike existed until I got the ‘37 Steelcraft catalog today. The color registration is misaligned but you get the idea. If anyone has a lead on one of these I’m very interested! This is a grail trike fo sho! V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 25, 2020)

Wow! Very cool, never seen before!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2020)

@kreika


----------



## catfish (Jun 25, 2020)

Wow!!!!


----------



## kreika (Jun 26, 2020)

Boy the first time little Billy or Lilly takes that pod rear point to the face, chest, or stomach game over for that trike. What a killer design though!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm thinking that pod must be smaller than what was mounted on the bicycle but have never seen a smaller pod. BTW the cat also shows boys tank, 20" deluxe Merc pod bike as well. I'm not big on 20" bikes but that would be killer. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 26, 2020)

They show a 1937 catalog page with these trikes in the book "Riding Toys", too. The only actual photo I've seen of one is on page 185 of that same collector book, though it doesn't show a pod accessory on the catalog page or the photo. Never saw one of these trikes in person either. It definitely is a rare model.

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2020)

ridingtoy said:


> They show a 1937 catalog page with these trikes in the book "Riding Toys", too. The only actual photo I've seen of one is on page 185 of that same collector book, though it doesn't show a pod accessory on the catalog page or the photo. Never saw one of these trikes in person either. It definitely is a rare model.
> 
> Dave



The trike on pg 185 and the '37 ad (Pg 76) in the Riding Toy book just show the deluxe version without the pod--it was sold both ways. The Steelcraft catalog shows a lot more models than what is shown in the Riding Toy book. Got mine from Scott @sm2501 V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2020)

I'll pay a $250 finders fee that leads to the purchase of one of these trikes. Same offer for a 12" Silver King. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 10, 2020)

Only Reason I would sell 1 would be that I can't ride it  I f'ing love those pods & the classy futurism designs. Good Luck @Freqman1 .... I'll keep the eyes peeled


----------



## Pedals Past (Oct 10, 2020)

Steve Castelli has one he might be interested in selling it. I believe you would have to email him as his hard line no longer exists. He is located in Windsor California or usually can still be found at the Turlock Swap meets. 

I had one in my museum many years ago I bought from Bob Strucel.

Unfortunately u shut off your PM ability so i wont publically provide contact info. You can pm me your emaiil/phone and I will provide him your contact info. He has both trikes you are looking for.


----------

